# Corona health virus



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2020)

I think it good for business or people with any previous illness
IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT - CORONAVIRUS
Last evening dining out with friends, one of their uncles, who's graduated with a master's degree and who worked in Shenzhen Hospital (Guangdong Province, China) sent him the following notes on Coronavirus for guidance:
1. If you have a runny nose and sputum, you have a common cold
2. Coronavirus pneumonia is a dry cough with no runny nose.
3. This new virus is not heat-resistant and will be killed by a temperature of just 26/27 C degrees. It hates the sun.
4. If someone sneezes with it, it travels about 10 feet before it drops to the ground and is no longer airborne.
5. If it drops on a metal surface it will live for at least 12 hours - so if you come into contact with any metal surface - wash your hands as soon as you can with an antibacterial soap.
6. On fabric it can survive for 6-12 hours. normal laundry detergent will kill it.
7. Drinking warm water is effective for all viruses. Try not to drink liquids with ice.
8. Wash your hands frequently as the virus can only live on your hands for 5-10 minutes, but - a lot can happen during that time - you can rub your eyes, pick your nose unwittingly and so on.
9. You should also gargle as a prevention. A simple solution of salt in warm water will suffice.
10. Can't emphasize enough - drink plenty of water!
THE SYMPTOMS
1. It will first infect the throat, so you'll have a sore throat lasting 3/4 days
2. The virus then blends into a nasal fluid that enters the trachea and then the lungs, causing pneumonia. This takes about 5/6 days further.
3. With the pneumonia comes high fever and difficulty in breathing.
4. The nasal congestion is not like the normal kind. You feel like you're drowning. It's imperative you then seek immediate attention.
SPREAD THE WORD - PLEASE SHARE."
"


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

Well, there's really nothing like being the first on your block with the bubonic plague.... but life comes at you fast, as they say.  SO, let me tell you about my Covid-19 experience over the last couple of days.  This is a letter I sent to our local (town and county) representatives this evening (I live in Port Washington, NY in Nassau County):  

Thank you both for your interest and assistance with this urgent matter.  Despite my intense efforts to avoid this novel Coronavirus I seem to have indeed contracted it.  After having what I thought was a mild head cold over the last few days I woke up on Friday morning to aches and chills.  By noon I had a fever of around 102.  I went to the Northwell GoHealth Urgent Care Center on Shore Road in Port Washington after calling and ensuring that they did indeed have tests at their facility.  I arrived there at 4:45pm and announced upon entering the facility that I suspected I had Covid-19.  They took their time in intaking me (I had to ask for a mask) and even suggested that I first make an appointment on their touchscreen monitor.  I explained that that was a terrible idea and perhaps they had somewhere else I could wait other than the waiting room.  When I was seen I reported my symptoms (fever, headache, cough, aches etc) and was tested for the regular flu.  I tested negative.  I asked to be tested for Covid-19 once the regular flu had been ruled out.  I have not traveled out of the country since December and I have not KNOWINGLY had close and prolonged contact for at least ten minutes with an individual who has tested positive for Covid-19.  On that basis, I was denied the test.  The doctor did not listen to my lungs or give me advice or any other kind.  I begged him to give me the test but he told me the orders from the DOH and I had failed the impossible criteria that had been set up.  If no one can get tested, how can I possibly prove that I have been knowingly exposed?  It is a Catch-22 that keeps almost everyone from getting tested and will lead to people dying.  I spent the entirety of today in bed calling every hotline / resource I could identify; I got the same answer from everyone.  So, we know that Nassau County has the tests but apparently are unwilling to use them despite North Hempstead being declared in a State of Emergency.  This is a public health disaster in the making… only days away.  Call me the canary in the coalmine, but at this point I don’t care whether I test positive (I mean, I do, but I’ve given up on trying to get tested – it’s been an exhausting process and I’m better off watching reruns and resting).  I am, however, acting as if I have tested positive and have self-isolated for the foreseeable future.  The problem is that the lack of testing is what is keeping schools open, not allowing our hospitals to prepare for what is about to hit them (as the respiratory failure phase of this lovely disease seems to enter during week 2 and the first line of defense at that point is the ER and a respirator).  This is a false deflation of numbers going on that is out of sync with the kind of testing going on in New Rochelle, let alone other hotspots.  We are losing ground by the hour.   I urge you both to bring this matter to those who can intervene and create testing and reporting protocols that make sense.  Time is closing in on our opportunity to rectify this unmitigated disaster; please act quickly on behalf of our community.  I beg you.

To my neighbors: please stay safe and take #socialdistancing seriously.   Please feel free to share this.  And if you, as many of my friends are, involved in government, public health, media, etc PLEASE share this story and, if you can, act on it!!!  
Extra credit if someone can teach me how to create a thread on Twitter to post this.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2020)

Scotty,
A lot of these posts on FB are fake. FB has to be the worst place to get any reliable information regarding Coronavirus. Your best bet is a reliable, non-cable, news network.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Scotty,
> A lot of these posts on FB are fake. FB has to be the worst place to get any reliable information regarding Coronavirus. Your best bet is a reliable, non-cable, news network.


O
Except this from long Island thread not news related
And others nurses that are trained on Harvey blog and Facebook are saying so far it good advice

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HeyLongIslandDoURemember/permalink/10156947001966245/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I think it good for business or people with any previous illness
> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT - CORONAVIRUS
> Last evening dining out with friends, one of their uncles, who's graduated with a master's degree and who worked in Shenzhen Hospital (Guangdong Province, China) sent him the following notes on Coronavirus for guidance:
> 1. If you have a runny nose and sputum, you have a common cold
> ...


From a good person that is a nurse
Nothing surprising to keep the virus in effect us

"Copied from Facebook - I thought this was very good:

Good advice from a nurse - if you should get the virus: I know we’re all tired of hearing/talking about it, but one thing I HAVEN’T really seen going around is advice for what happens if you DO get coronavirus (many of us will), we're only seeing advice for how to try to AVOID it. So as your friendly neighborhood RN, a wee thread:

Things you should *actually* buy ahead of time (Erm, not sure what the obsession with toilet paper is?): Kleenex, Acetaminophen (Tylenol) in 325 mg tablets, Ibuprofen (Advil) in 200 mg tablets, Mucinex, Robitussin or DayQuil/NyQuil, whatever your cough medicine of choice is.

If you don’t have a humidifier, that would also be a good thing to get. (You can also just turn the shower on hot and sit in the bathroom breathing in the steam). Also a good time to make a big batch of your favorite soup to freeze and have on hand.
If you have a history of asthma and you have a prescription inhaler, make sure the one you have isn’t expired and refill it/get a new one if it is.

You basically just want to prepare as though you know you’re going to get a nasty respiratory bug like bronchitis or pneumonia. You just have the foresight to know it’s coming.

For symptom management, use the meds I mentioned. For a fever over 101, alternate Tylenol and Advil so you’re taking a dose of one or the other every 3 hours. Use both cough suppressants and expectorants (most cough meds have both). Drink a ton, hydrate hydrate. Rest lots.

If you're sick, you should not be leaving your house except to go to the doctor, and if you do, wear a mask (regular is fine, you don’t need an N95). You DO NOT NEED TO GO TO THE ER unless you are having trouble breathing or your fever is very high and unmanaged with meds.

90% of healthy adult cases thus far have been managed at home with basic rest/hydration/over-the-counter meds. We don’t want to clog the ERs unless you’re actually in distress. The hospital beds will be used for people who apamctively need oxygen/breathing treatments/IV fluids.

If you have a pre-existing lung condition (COPD, emphysema, lung cancer) or are on immunosuppressants, now is a great time to talk to your PCP or specialist about what they would like you to do if you get sick. They might have plans to get you admitted and bypass the ER entirely.

One major relief to you parents is that kids do VERY well with coronavirus— they usually bounce back in a few days, no one under 18 has died, and almost no kids have required hospitalization (unless they have a lung disease like CF).
Just use pediatric dosing of the same meds.

(If you want to share, copy and paste.)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

If you live in New York and have questions regarding coronavirus, please call the Department of Health Hotline: 1-888-364-3065.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 29, 2020)

So up to this week I did not know anyone that got Covid-19.  However that changed this week as the nursing home my mom is in has an outbreak and she is one of the positive tests.  She is showing no symptoms and is at this time considered asymptomatic at 89.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (May 29, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> So up to this week I did not know anyone that got Covid-19.  However that changed this week as the nursing home my mom is in has an outbreak and she is one of the positive tests.  She is showing no symptoms and is at this time considered asymptomatic at 89.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I wish her well and it must be scary for anyone and their families when you get that news.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (May 29, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> So up to this week I did not know anyone that got Covid-19.  However that changed this week as the nursing home my mom is in has an outbreak and she is one of the positive tests.  She is showing no symptoms and is at this time considered asymptomatic at 89.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Hope your Mom makes it through this ok.

The only person I know was a 45 year old friend back East that is a health care worker at an Assisted Living Facility.  She was very sick, but made it through and her company is giving her good sick leave pay.  She's a hero for sure.  Numerous elderly were sick at her facility.

Here in Utah the overall numbers are pretty light, but Utah is having trouble getting over the hump regarding new infections and it will be interesting to see the impact of current reopening activities.  Today, 5/29/20, from local news source:  The state of Utah had the largest one-day increase in confirmed COVID-19 cases on Friday — with a spike of 343 new cases, the Utah Department of Health reported.  “Comparing weekly cases over the past two weeks, we (state of Utah) have seen a 3% increase in daily cases,” Dunn said. “Specifically, we have seen 1,197 new cases in the current week, compared to 1,162 cases in the week prior.”


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2020)

Lavarda said:


> I wish this coronavirus nightmare was over.:-(



+10000000000000000000
I knew 3 fucken people in my extended family gone now from this awful virus
All politicians fail us our country


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2020)

I lost a 1st cousin on 5/29/20.  She lived in MA and did not die from covid-19.  She was over age 70 and had a chronic disorder.  Relatives tell me covid might have had an indirect role in her death.  She required periodic transfusions for her condition and had cut back on those over the last few months due to stay at home concerns.  Her health consequently declined.  I might find out more in coming days.  I understand there are a lot of these kind of pandemic collateral deaths this year.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I've heard of a few people who have had family members who have passed indirectly related to the virus; not being able to get their regular care or treatments.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2020)

Italy did autopsies. Coronavirus is a Bacteria not a virus that is amplified by G5. We have been lied too! Causes blood clots, so you can't breathe.
Any 1 here have any opinion on this?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 18, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Italy did autopsies. Coronavirus is a Bacteria not a virus that is amplified by G5. We have been lied too! Causes blood clots, so you can't breathe.
> Any 1 here have any opinion on this?



yes it's a virus - it's another lie...  It's a Fcking virus. Learn to check your facts or be part of the problem...
https://www.factcheck.org/2020/05/covid-19-isnt-caused-by-bacteria/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ovid-19-caused-virus-not-bacteria/5277398002/


----------



## skiur (Jun 18, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Italy did autopsies. Coronavirus is a Bacteria not a virus that is amplified by G5. We have been lied too! Causes blood clots, so you can't breathe.
> Any 1 here have any opinion on this?



Have a link to this info?  Sounds like fake news to me, covid 19 is a virus.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2020)

skiur said:


> Have a link to this info?  Sounds like fake news to me, covid 19 is a virus.



Yes that what I thought
Thanks for being polite in u response


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 21, 2020)

skiur said:


> Have a link to this info?  Sounds like fake news to me, covid 19 is a virus.



No link...  Of course...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2020)

Funky_Catskills said:


> No link...  Of course...



U right
I asked for opinion and got some
What else due fucken want


----------



## Lucy (Jun 21, 2020)

The vaccina is preparing, hope it will be done to the next year


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 21, 2020)

Lucy said:


> The vaccina is preparing, hope it will be done to the next year



Lucy - the female version of Scotty.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Jun 23, 2020)

Our President wants to “slow testing down”. He’s been very clear about that. I’m sure this will be beneficial to us all. Do feel free to defend his words and deeds. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 24, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> U right
> I asked for opinion and got some
> What else due fucken want



Thanks for being polite in u response


----------

